# residential service panel -copper bus bar



## 13grind (May 13, 2010)

hi! im looking for a 200 amp residential service panel with copper bus bar, does anyone know where i can find one? thanks!


----------



## 13grind (May 13, 2010)

looking for one like this picture,,,,


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Siemens MC3040B1200SECW Meter-Load Center Combination, 30 Space, 40 Circuit, 200-Amp, Surface Mount

https://www.amazon.com/Siemens-MC3040B1200SECW-Meter-Load-Combination-Circuit/dp/B00NLMB8MI

I didn't look hard. I'm sure you can find more.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Was this something you couldn't just google? It needed two separate threads?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Obviously!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Obviously!


I was bred and raised to keep panic to an absolute minimum. I'm mostly Scottish in make up, we think and act rather than react.


----------

